# Fanny Packs,, help me decide



## Just 1 More (Sep 13, 2005)

I need a new fanny pack.. (someone needed mine more than I did I guess)
I don't carry much,, but it's better to have the room and not need it than it is to need more room and not have it.. 
here are the 2 i'm trying to decide on.. any opinions? 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...rClassCode=7&hvarSubCode=12&hvarTarget=browse

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...rClassCode=7&hvarSubCode=12&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## beretta (Sep 13, 2005)

I just picked one up at Walmart saturday. It's easier to manage than a backpack.
http://www.fieldline.com/index.html


----------



## marknga (Sep 13, 2005)

I couldn't get the Fieldline link to open but I've had a Fieldline fanny pack for a couple of years, it is called a Mt Garrrison or Garrison pack (??) It is a fanny pack that has not only the waist buckle but also Shoulder straps with a chest buckle. I love it, it is big enough that I can load it up and the shoulder straps are perfect for those guys who like me have alot more belly and very little in the fanny area. Other fanny packs tended to slide down but with this one NO PROBLEM! I gave one to Wornout Trails last year and hopefully he will be using this season. Highly recommend it!

Mark


----------



## Nick W (Sep 13, 2005)

I like the 1st one better.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a regular fanny pack and love it.  It has one large pocket and four or five small ones.  I really don't think I would use one that had shoulder straps but don't know.  Just looking, I like the second one from bass pro.


----------



## marknga (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm trying to find a picture of mine......you don't have to use the shoulder straps but I find it useful; especially if I'm walking a long way. I'll post a pic as soon as I find it....

Mark


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 13, 2005)

Mark, what do you do with it once you are in the stand?  The ones with the shoulder straps look bulky to me.


----------



## gordylew (Sep 13, 2005)

I have one very similair to the first one. I bought a primos bowhunters vest last year and didnt like it so I went back with the fanny pack.  The second one pictured I see all my stuff falling to the ground when I try to open it.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2005)

Check out the treestand organizer fanny pack by Bass Pro Shops.  It has a lot of room.


----------



## tknight (Sep 13, 2005)

I like the second one.  I use a fanny pack during the warm weather and a back pack for the cold weather (extra gear).


----------



## Slayer (Sep 13, 2005)

*May I suggest the red head "treestand manager"*

organizes everything that you may need in the field....I love mine!!!!!


http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=2&hvarSubCode=3&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## leadoff (Sep 13, 2005)

*fanny pack*

Next time you are on vacation, just beat up some poor tourist and take his. 

I think the first one is better.  I have one that has a section on the front with a fleece-lined hand warmer pouch.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 13, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> Next time you are on vacation, just beat up some poor tourist and take his.
> 
> I live in Florida... I'm always on vacation..


----------



## frankwright (Sep 13, 2005)

I use the same Fieldline Mt Gunnison pack as Marknga. I got oit at the end of the season at Walmart a couple of years ago for $7.00. I bought a water bottle holder and another pouch to snap in the attached quick loc locations. It is soft and quiet and has a lot of pockets.

I like to carry a lot of stuff with me so I have it if I need it. The shoulder straps take a lot of strain off your back if you let the pack get heavy. 

I screw a folding tree step into the tree at a handy location and hang the pack where I can reach it without much movement.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 14, 2005)

Currently have a fanny pack with the straps that go around the waist. Seems its always falling down. Found this one that I may buy that has the straps on the shoulders. One thing I wonder about is when carrying a climber, how well a pack will work with it. I usually attach my pack to the climber when I'm carrying my portable.


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=210615


----------



## papagil (Sep 14, 2005)

I just got a smaller one from Bass Pro it has 2 water bottles.


----------



## Goat (Oct 2, 2005)

i have the second one. i like it a lot. plenty of room and easy to carry.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Oct 2, 2005)

Do not get the one at Walmart that has the backpack with it, can't remember the name, might be Fieldline. The fanny pack unzips from the pack, had mine for a year then the zipper broke that holds the fanny pack to the main backpack. The other horrible design is the fanny pack has this velcro patch on the back that holds the strap/pad to the pack. One word "USELESS". Also has 2 elastic bands there that are suppose to hold the fanny pack. 
When you put items in it, the velcro pulls loose gradually, making sounds as you walk, then the pack hangs almost upside down against the elastic bands.
Just my experience. Next time I'm buying an expensive pack and will have it for years and years.


----------



## duke13 (Oct 5, 2005)

ngabearhunter said:
			
		

> Do not get the one at Walmart that has the backpack with it, can't remember the name, might be Fieldline. The fanny pack unzips from the pack, had mine for a year then the zipper broke that holds the fanny pack to the main backpack. The other horrible design is the fanny pack has this velcro patch on the back that holds the strap/pad to the pack. One word "USELESS". Also has 2 elastic bands there that are suppose to hold the fanny pack.
> When you put items in it, the velcro pulls loose gradually, making sounds as you walk, then the pack hangs almost upside down against the elastic bands.
> Just my experience. Next time I'm buying an expensive pack and will have it for years and years.



I bought one of them a few years ago and they did really stink. But they have another one out now that is redesigned, no velcro, and instead of zipping it snaps on and off and has a sewn in regular belt instead of the elastic straps and.....hydration bladder. All for about $20 best deal I ever got!


----------



## fasn8nmom (Oct 5, 2005)

This is the one that I use. Yes it is big but more often than not I take one of the kiddies with me and I have to carry their gear too.  Once I am in the stand I generally strap it around on of the bars and let it hang. Works pretty good for me.


http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...varTarget=browse&cmid=PP_P1_1&cmCat=CROSSSELL


----------



## BIGGUS (Oct 7, 2005)

Whichever one you decide on, if you plan to carry much in it, make sure it at least has the option for shoulder straps. I'm no little guy but I ain't got no fanny for a fannypack to sit on. Without shoulder straps I can't hardly get the belt tight enough to stay up and still breath, ect... and it stinks constantly trying to pull it back up.


----------



## Johnsampson1962 (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree with Gordy. I hear a zip a fumble a tink as my ammo hits the stand, and a LOONG trip down the tree to  get it.


----------

